# Warwickshire meet - 23rd - thanks to those who came along!



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Chimerical and I have been pondering meeting up as we are both in Warwick (with Avus QSs  )...

The proposed location is the Waterman pub on the A4177 Warwick to Solihull Road. They have a big well lit car park and as long as it isn't a Wednesday (bikers night and FULL!!) it should be a good venue.

It would be great to meet some of the TTs and drivers I keep spotting around here - surely some must belong to forum members?!!  8)[/b]

Update: 23rd at 7pm......those who are interested so far..

LoTTie
Chimerical
CH_Peter + 1
Grinshady
Yogibear
faulky
Mapieman

poss....Robthebubble


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

As I live nr Banbury and if I'm not somewhere else in the UK... it would be rude not to! 

I'll confirm where I am, asap.

CH_Peter is round that neck of the woods too


----------



## Grinshady (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi i am in coventry and should be able to make it, would be great to meet up, i will have to let you know closer to the date


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

i live in rugby so pretty near but weekdays are a no no for me


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Hello Emma

Cool idea 8) I used to regularly visit The Watermans on sunny summer Wednesday evenings. So a Tuesday or Thursday evening would be good for me, just don't pick a night Fraser or Nick have a meet planned :wink:

Looking forward to seing you again Em, it's been quite a while since TTorguay.

Dave


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

nutts said:


> As I live nr Banbury and if I'm not somewhere else in the UK... it would be rude not to!
> 
> I'll confirm where I am, asap.
> 
> CH_Peter is round that neck of the woods too


You rang, m'lud? 

I'd be up for this, as I'm in Alcester and only about 30 mins (all right, 20 mins, the way I drive down the A46) away. The West Midlands meet is north of Birmingham, so a real pain to get to from here, and the East Midlands meet is simply miles away, too. Poor me. 

So this would be great!


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

CH_Peter said:


> The West Midlands meet is north of Birmingham, so a real pain to get to from here, and the East Midlands meet is simply miles away, too. Poor me.
> 
> So this would be great!


The West Midlands meet every second Tuesday of the month, alternating between the northern end at The Spread Eagle on the A5 near Gailey, and for the southern end at The Plough at Shustoke near Coleshill. So next meeting at The plough should be 12th Dec. That's a mere 26 miles from you Peter.

So how about joining us then? Not too far for you either Em

The last meet there was a belter:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=70615

Dave


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Yeah, the Plough would be OK, save for the M42 that way of an evening - but yes, far more do-able than the one at the Spread Eagle and the 12th sounds fine to me. Have marked it in my calendar!


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

I'll be up for the 12th! 

Must get some more warm clothes and thermal undies for all these winter car meetings!! :lol:

Cheers for the interest in the Warwick meet - anyone else fancy it? The Waterman does EXCELLENT steak and chips!! 8)


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

CH_Peter said:


> Yeah, the Plough would be OK, save for the M42 that way of an evening - but yes, far more do-able than the one at the Spread Eagle and the 12th sounds fine to me. Have marked it in my calendar!


Brilliant. Why use the M42 when there's plenty of more interesting 8) (but slower  ) routes 



LoTTie said:


> I'll be up for the 12th!
> 
> Must get some more warm clothes and thermal undies for all these winter car meetings!! :lol:
> 
> Cheers for the interest in the Warwick meet - anyone else fancy it? The Waterman does EXCELLENT steak and chips!! 8)


Yes, the food there is excellent. A few of us called in there after the HMC event.

Ahhh... This is what it's all about :wink: The Watermans would make an excellent venue for the Reps meeting too.

Dave


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

LoTTie said:


> Chimerical and I have been pondering meeting up as we are both in Warwick (with Avus QSs  ) - would anyone else in the area be up for a post work meet?
> 
> The proposed location is the Waterman pub on the A4177 Warwick to Solihull Road, say 6.30. They have a big well lit car park and as long as it isn't a Wednesday (bikers night and FULL!!) it should be a good venue.
> 
> ...


Can we fix a date asap?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'd prefer the 23rd


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

I'm easy. Any date will do.

And the 21st or the 23rd is fine... :roll:


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Lets go with the 23rd November - 7.00 pm at The Waterman on the A4177 

Full address

The Waterman Country 
Birmingham Road
Hatton
CV35 7JJ

Website here: http://www.thewatermanpub.co.uk/index.html

Add your name below..... 

*LoTTie *


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

LoTTie said:


> Lets go with the 23rd November - 6.30 pm at The Waterman on the A4177
> 
> Full address
> 
> ...


Damn and blast! I'm in Fuerteventura that week! Which means I also miss Nem's cruise on the 19th. I was looking forward to meeting more new faces too. Oh well, another time...

You might find 7:00 more time friendly for those that have to travel a little further.

Dave

Dave


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

I would have liked to have come over ,as i'm in Burton on Trent so i go to Frasers in the West Mids & Nem's in the East Mids & we have some cracking nights.
But i'm off to Germany on the 20th for two weeks,so maybe i can come over for the next one.''

Kev


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Date is good for me, i will russel up a few more of the west mids lot to make it a real party 

Fraser


----------



## chimerical (Sep 23, 2006)

23rd is good for me also. Look forward to meeting everyone


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

YOGIBEAR said:


> Date is good for me, i will russel up a few more of the west mids lot to make it a real party
> 
> Fraser


Excellent, I'll tell The Waterman to order extra chips.... :lol:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Should be OK for me.


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

Reckon i can make that ,steak and chips are awsome!! [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Great stuff, thanks for the continued interest, The Waterman are ordering in extra chips and large steaks... 

Looking forward to it. 8)


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Just to bump this up... 

7pm this Thursday the 23rd at The Waterman, Birmingham Road, Hatton, Warwick - home of fine steak and chips and a large car park..... 

I'll be booking a table for us to get some food at for about 7.30- 8.00ish, and hope that those who've expressed interest previously can still make it? If you haven't signed up yet it would be great to see you along to my first meet as a TTOC rep!! 8)

I've got dry weather on order for the evening too. 8)

See you on Thursday!


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Count me in, how can anyone refuse an offer like that!


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

LoTTie said:


> Just to bump this up...
> 
> 7pm this Thursday the 23rd at The Waterman, Birmingham Road, Hatton, Warwick - home of fine steak and chips and a large car park.....
> 
> ...


As you're booking a table, will be me +1 on Thurs 

See you then!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sorry, but I'm now in Cheshire all week :?  Hopefully I'll be ok for the next one :?


----------



## Mapeiman (Sep 25, 2006)

Hope to make it Thursday See you all there !
Mark


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Excellent news folks, extra chips on order... :wink: 

nutts, sorry you're oooooooppp north, next time hopefully. 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

nutts said:


> Sorry, but I'm now in Cheshire all week :?  Hopefully I'll be ok for the next one :?


That's what he always says :roll: :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but I'm now in Cheshire all week :?  Hopefully I'll be ok for the next one :?
> ...


Perhaps I should give up work so I can attend TT meets?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

nutts said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


Very generous of you Mark - an example to us all :lol: :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


:lol:


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Just been chatting to Waterman and they have a new improved menu...even more steaks and chips and griddled things..... [smiley=chef.gif]

And I am SURE it will be dry that evening for TT gazing!!


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

The forecast for tomorrow evening is dry and sunny!! 8) (well, dry anyway...I fibbed about the sunshine... :roll: )

Hope to see some of you tomorrow!


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

nutts said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


I'll join you on that mark, sounds an excellent idea chap,..

Emma, sounds great , let me know all about it, and take a camera( high res shots) get your meet in the mag, you go girl...laters gordon :wink:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

I'm still on for this and will bring camera.


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Still comming, been on a diet all week waiting for the steak and chips,


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

YOGIBEAR said:


> Still comming, been on a diet all week waiting for the steak and chips,


Note to self - call Waterman and order half a cow. :wink:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Only half!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

YOGIBEAR said:


> Only half!!!!!!!!!!!!


Have amended order to small herd of cows and two sacks of spuds. Not sure what the rest of us will be eating.... :wink:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok thats the starters sorted, what about the main?


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Just to whet your appetite.....[smiley=chef.gif]

Home Cooked Ham, Two Free
Range Eggs, Chips

Fried Scampi Tails, Mixed 
Salad, Fries, Tartar Sauce
~
Hattonâ€™s Farm Sausages, 
Creamy Mash, Onion Gravy
~
Classic Cod & Chips, Mushy 
Peas 
~
Hatton Farm Shop Beef Burger 
with Cheese & Fries
~
Grilled Minute Steak, 
Tomato Mushrooms & Fries
~
Cottage Pie, Seasonal Vegetables 
~
Green Thai Chicken Curry, 
Rice, Naan Bread
~
Baked Foccacia, Tomato 
Ragout, Buffalo Mozzarella, 
Wilted Greens


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

After you have taken the time to type all that out there is nothing i fancy so im not comming! :?

Only joking :wink: Ive been practicing the new lottie song all week so beware


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

YOGIBEAR said:


> After you have taken the time to type all that out there is nothing i fancy so im not comming! :?
> 
> Only joking :wink: Ive been practicing the new lottie song all week so beware


The grown ups' menu..

Organic Salmon Fishcakes, 
White Wine Shallot Sauce, Peas, Chips
~
Fillet Steak, Flat Mushroom, 
Tomato Relish, French Fried Onions
~ 
Roast Chicken Breast, 
Creamed Leeks, Smoked Bacon, Apples
~ 
Seabass Fillets, SautÃ©ed Prawns, 
Tomato Basil Ragout
~ 
Braised Lamb Shank, Mash, 
Rosemary Redcurrant Sauce
~ 
Venison Casserole, Root Mash, 
Red Wine Sauce
~ 
Spinach & Ricotta Ravioli, 
Roast Peppers Cream Mushrooms
~ 
All Mains Served With Vegetables & Potatoes

(cut and pasted!! :wink: )

The new lottie song???  :roll: Should I be worried....


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

The song? "Lottie Dagger" by the Fratellis, maybe? 



> Well you must be a girl with shoes like that
> she said you know me well
> I seen you and little Steven and Joanna
> Round the back of my hotel oh yeah
> ...


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

i like that :lol:


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Must remember not to suck my sleeve tonight.....  :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

You guys are making me jealous and hungry! 

I'm still at work and having arrived at 6.55am with no breakfast and had two bananas for lunch, I'm bloody starving :x

Steak and Chips... ummmmm


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank you to everyone who came along tonight to my first rep's meet!! 

Really great to meet lots of new TTers - CH_peter + 1 :wink: (sorry Emma!), Alan (Chimerical) Dave (faulky), Rob (robthebubble), and fellow rep Fraser for travelling from oooop north to encourage me and bring me leaflets! 

Good venue with some fine food, and some good conversation. Took some pics which I'll post tomorrow but the profiles of the line of cars was severely hampered by the nerd who parked his Nissan pick up truck slap bang in the middle of the cars whilst we were inside eating! :x :roll:

Cheers all for coming along, and here's to the next meal and the proposed cruise in the New Year! 8)


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

LoTTie said:


> Thank you to everyone who came along tonight to my first rep's meet!!
> 
> Really great to meet lots of new TTers - CH_peter + 1 :wink: (sorry Emma!), Alan (Chimerical) Dave (faulky), Rob (robthebubble), and fellow rep Fraser for travelling from oooop north to encourage me and bring me leaflets!
> 
> ...


Here here!

Good evening, lovely food and good company! Nice to meet everyone. Looking forward to the next time and that cruise next year!

Pete (+1) :wink:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Cracking night!! What more could you ask for, great food, company and cars (and a pick up truck [smiley=rifle.gif]) 
Thanks to LoTTie for organizing, will be threre for the next one for sure [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
So what does it feel like to loose your repdom virginity
Fraser
ps. bobo says hi and looks forward to meeting you at the next meet


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

I had a good time too...even if I didn't make the food (took too long to get back from London) and the prat parked his stupid Nissan in the way!....we should have put a Join the TTOC leaflet under his wiper! :lol:

Looking forward to a cruise in the new year!

Rob


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

I second that Rob ,nice to meet you all,where,s the Pud piccie Lottie?
PS Lottie dont forget my TTOC stickers .
Steve (not Dave)..... Trigger! :lol:


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Cheers all! Steve, sorry I typed Dave last night- who was he then?!! :roll: :lol:

The interloping pick up...I mean......this really fits in well doesn't it?? :x :roll:










The famous pud...










My virgin meet crew!!  (Yogi shows off his "eyes of an alien" impression.....


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Uh oh. Fraser's been posessed by the devil!


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

AHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my true self has been reveled :evil: 
I will leave the TT at home next time and come in my pick up and be honest about it :twisted:


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

YOGIBEAR said:


> AHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my true self has been reveled :evil:
> I will leave the TT at home next time and come in my pick up and be honest about it :twisted:


I reckon you'll be arriving in a Satanic chariot or a flying saucer with those eyes!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

PS I won't mention what I found in your glove box.  :wink:


----------



## chimerical (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks for organising LoTTie, good to put faces to names. The Waterman is a really good venue for a meet too. Will look forward to another meet in the New Year.


----------



## Mapeiman (Sep 25, 2006)

I wish i'd parked up and grabbed a fork now !

Sorry i was late getting out of Wembley - pulled off the M40 on my way home around 9 30 just to be nosey.

At least i will recognise you all next meet !

Cheers

Mark


----------

